# Ghostbusters



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Join me in wishing a [belated] happy 20th anniversary to one of the greatest movies ever, GHOSTBUSTERS.  
Wow, 20 years. Hard to believe.
Anyways, there is a ton of GB merchandise available now, or soon, for you to celebrate with: New toys of Gozer, terror dogs, Slimer and Stay Puft. Bobble heads of Slimer and Stay Puft. A new giant die cast Ecto-mobile. Kubrick type block figures of the ghostbusters. Slimer and "no ghost" light strings.
A new hardcover book. An all new comic series [with an awful shipping record. The first issue shipped in like March, still waiting for the second issue]
Shirts at Hot Topic. 
All in all, it's a great time to be a "ghost-head".


----------

